# SSDI People?



## whatcom (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi, was wondering if there are many (US) SSDI people living in the Lake Chapala region? I'd like to relocate there, but worried that SSA might frown on that. Their website suggests that it's probably OK (branch office in Guad.), but suggestions and reality are usually two different things.

At this point I'm not ready to deal with procedures, paperwork, etc., for relocating there, just want to get a sense of whether there are many SSDI people and how they've fared with SSA. I'm 6 years away from age 62 retirement, but the economy being what it is...

I'm also not too concerned with "culture shock", having grown up on the Tex/Mex border and spent quite a bit of time in Chihuahua and Mexico City. Despite the current problems in the country, I still think it's a good choice.

Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

whatcom said:


> Hi, was wondering if there are many (US) SSDI people living in the Lake Chapala region? I'd like to relocate there, but worried that SSA might frown on that. Their website suggests that it's probably OK (branch office in Guad.), but suggestions and reality are usually two different things.
> 
> At this point I'm not ready to deal with procedures, paperwork, etc., for relocating there, just want to get a sense of whether there are many SSDI people and how they've fared with SSA. I'm 6 years away from age 62 retirement, but the economy being what it is...
> 
> ...


Whatcom:

Since I´m not apprised of what situation makes you eligible for SSDI, it´s hard for me to assess the difficulties you might experience living at Lake Chapala except to say that the urban areas here are not user-friendly for pople with limited mobility. On the other hand, we are both on social security and have no problems whatsoever in receiving monthly benefits but Medicare is another issue and you can forget that here. Tell me more and maybe I can tell you more. The mobility issue is important here for several reasons but if that is not an issue with you then we can go from there.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I know some people that live in Mexico and receive SSDI without any problems from SSA. However, they maintain an address in the US and that is the address that is reported to SSA. As to your possible relocation to Chapala, I have no knowledge of any restrictions that the area might have on your mobility - others might chime in on this.


----------



## whatcom (Nov 8, 2011)

My apologies, I'm a little hesitant to mention the nature of my disabilities at first. Mobility is not a problem 99% of the time, just when the fibromyalgia kicks up. My primaries are PTSD and SAD, with anxiety thrown in for good measure.  Generally, I keep to myself (and my computers) and all's well.

I contemplated keeping a US address for SSA, but then I'd have to go back to that address should they decide to review me. Any idea how difficult that's been for those who go that route?

My understanding is that losing Medicare isn't that big of a deal; I've heard there's reasonably priced good medical care available.

Thanks very much for responding. I look forward to learning more.


----------

